# Lavender morph history?



## alexpata (Jan 29, 2009)

Have been doing some reading on corn snake genetics and am a little confused by the Lavender morph; 

what is the history of this morph?

what are the controlling genes behind this morph?

Is it recessive or co-dominant as I have read both, I would assume its recessive but the MP Genetic generic wizard puts it as dominant over normal?

Thanks for your help


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

As far as I know, lavender is a recessive mutant gene.

The history is a bit confused, but it seems to have originated at SerpenCo, in Rich Zuchowski's breeding colony. Here is a link that may be helpful:

SerpenCo.com Shopping Cart - 2008 - Lavender Corns (00.03)


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

You and yer blimmin' corns! :whistling2:


----------



## alexpata (Jan 29, 2009)

PrimalUrges said:


> You and yer blimmin' corns! :whistling2:


If corns were Jewish you'd be Hitler! :bash: you scallywag, mwah


----------



## alexpata (Jan 29, 2009)

paulh said:


> As far as I know, lavender is a recessive mutant gene.
> 
> The history is a bit confused, but it seems to have originated at SerpenCo, in Rich Zuchowski's breeding colony. Here is a link that may be helpful:
> 
> SerpenCo.com Shopping Cart - 2008 - Lavender Corns (00.03)


Cheers for the link, interesting read. Great story as well 'It was a single surviving egg from a female that died eggbound!' :no1:

Do you think it is just a mistake with the MP genetic wizard saying that the Lavender gene is dominant over the normal? (I'm guessin so)


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

alexpata said:


> If corns were Jewish you'd be Hitler! :bash: you scallywag, mwah


Oi, Douche bag! I'm not responsible for the deaths of millions of innocent corn snakes! :war:


----------



## jimmus (Apr 24, 2007)

alexpata said:


> Cheers for the link, interesting read. Great story as well 'It was a single surviving egg from a female that died eggbound!' :no1:
> 
> Do you think it is just a mistake with the MP genetic wizard saying that the Lavender gene is dominant over the normal? (I'm guessin so)


Yea, its recessive.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It all depends on which species you're talking about "lavender" in... I know of Lavender in:

Royals
Corns
Leos
Retics
Kingsnakes (Cali and Florida) 

That said I'm pretty sure it's recessive in most of them... it sounds like the morph calculator's just been programmed a bit wonky. GIGO, really.


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

He's on about Corn snakes, hence the banter...


----------



## alexpata (Jan 29, 2009)

Wasn't aware of it in royals or Leo's. But yeh initially I was just wandering about it in corns. Seems that there must be a specific gene involved as it's a cross species trait.


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

The gene is waaaaay nicer in retics :whistling2:

But then retics have the nicest morphs out of any reptile IMO. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nah, there's just half a dozen morphs that produce purplish-looking snakes and have been *called* Lavender.

In the majority of them it's an albino-based trait, though.


----------

